
Speech Intellegibility in Naval Aircraft Radios (1972) [pdf] - Tomte
http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/748202.pdf
======
1996
It is one thing in Battlestar Galactica I found so intriguing (along with the
cut corner papers): how they consistently deformed radio speech

~~~
mmirate
Ehh, there were plenty of nifty little details in that show, but they don't
end up meaning much since the plot gets hijacked by a supernatural _deus ex
machina_.

(And with _The Expanse_ having shown such signs from Episode 1, it almost
seems like nobody can make a good sci-fi TV show that has spacecraft but not
the supernatural.)

~~~
AYBABTME
The Expanse is a book series first, and the TV show follows it pretty well.
The book series, still way ahead in the future, doesn't really pull this
device. Turns out the first season/book of the series are just the precursor
to an advance-alien-civ sort of plot.

The Expanse isn't hard sci-fi, but it's a pretty decent sci-fi thriller in my
opinion.

------
brianzelip
Obligatory link to ‘How to Wreck a Nice Beach: The Vocoder from WWII to Hip
Hop’,
[http://howtowreckanicebeach.com/?page_id=14](http://howtowreckanicebeach.com/?page_id=14).

------
emmelaich
Speech Intell _i_ gibility

